# A Great Shade of Red Lipstick (or Lipglass) for NW55 Skintones?



## MissJai (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a vibrant shade of red lipstick (or lipglass) for a pretty retro look. My foundation shade is NW55. I'm looking for a shade of red that doesn't have any hints of pink or orange. I'd like a true red, or a bluish red shade. Thanks


----------



## frocher (Apr 25, 2008)

Try Russian Red.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am an NC50, but I love Astarte Cosmetics Lipglosses in Climax which is a tantalizing red lip gloss

and Bad Girl Red which is just plain naughty.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was thinking Charred with Burgundy liner...?


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am NW55 also... I would say Russian Red with nightmoth lipliner is hot.. Dubonnet is good.. Media is a deep deep red. Diva is nice as well.. All MAC.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 26, 2008)

mac red or russian red. I love russian red, it's a blue red. Very Hot.


----------



## MissJai (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for your responses!


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 29, 2008)

MAC Mattene Seriously Rich I love it period! It feels wonderful, lasts a long time and as a beautiful matte finish that isn't drying. Doesn't overpower the face but does stand out. A few MAC stores have it in stock but you have to ask and the CCO stores have them also. If you want more of a deep red Classic Dame is nice but it didnt work with my skin or my age! (19 btw)


----------

